# Best PCT for a Tren E, Test E and Boldenone cycle.



## Tunts64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys, first post so apologies if I'm in the wrong section. 

I am currently nearing the end of my first cycle which consisted of a ml of Test E (250), Tren E (250) and Boldenone (200) one shot per week. I was originally told to do more then this dose... which now, I'm glad I haven't as I have gained around 13pound which was very close to my target.
I have also been having .25 of letro a day for an anti e. 
My question is this.. What is the best possible PCT for this cycle to maximize the amount of muscle I keep for good? The gains I have do seem ATM quite dry and I don't have alot of water (I'm guessing from the letro) but I'm not sure where to go from here.. I have two weeks/injections left. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tunts64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone at all?


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 31, 2011)

Seriously man? You got on a cycle, and did no PCT?

Check out the stickie, on first cycle and PCT.

Whatever you do... DO NOT run nolva in your PCT. I don't know how easy it is to get stuff shipped into AU. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sinner39 (Mar 31, 2011)

April fools?


----------



## Tunts64 (Mar 31, 2011)

No, I am still currently on a cycle.. I have A few weeks to go and I'm organizing PCT now to have on hand for when I finish. 
Shipping is not an issue, I can get access to anything within a week.. I Know the basics Just wanting ideas on the best PCT posable to do minimize muscle loss..


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 31, 2011)

Best PCT ever for TEST and TREN


----------



## Tunts64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thought I could sift through the bullshit and ppl that talk without actually saying anything and ask for myself.. Clearly not thanks for that fukwitt I kno how to use google you douche! Get over yourself! Your not that good mate.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 31, 2011)

Then use it...There's 4 million threads on PCT for what your using. Your asking to be spoon fed.


----------



## muscle37 (Apr 1, 2011)

heavy,heavy first cycle. not the doses but the compounds used. ur going to have a hard time getting honest advice here bro bc honestly people wont take u serious bc u jacked ur FIRST cycle up so bad. this cycle at different doses would be for the much much more experienced aas user. tren NEVER should be ran in a first or second cycle and maybe not until u have quite a few more under ur belt. was it tren a or tren e or do u even know? another huge problem....always have ur PCT planned and on hand before starting ur cycle. ppl will flame u out on here for not doing so big time. i wish u would have come on here before and asked for first cycle advice before running this. u should keep as simple as possible when u first start and as gains become harder to come by u start to up doses and add different compounds. u should have just ran ur test at say 500mg/wk and im sure for a first timer if ur diet and workouts are in check its not unreasonable to say u would have gained more than 13 pounds. how old are you and whats ur current stats? anyways if i were u i would get some clomid real quick for pct. 100/100/75/50 or 100/75/75/50. whats ur cycle layout? do u plan on stopping the tren 2 weeks before the test? so as u can see with all the questions i have here you werent really well prepared and far off for a first cycle. remember KEEP IT SIMPLE and research, research. read the stickies! good luck man.


----------



## GMO (Apr 1, 2011)

Tunts64 said:


> Thought I could sift through the bullshit and ppl that talk without actually saying anything and ask for myself.. Clearly not thanks for that fukwitt I kno how to use google you douche! Get over yourself! Your not that good mate.




You obviously do not know how to use google judging by the compounds you chose for a first cycle, and the fact that you have no PCT in place.

If you would have used google, you would have discovered that a test-only cycle is best for beginners, that you need to run HCG with a 19-nor and that you should run test at least 2 weeks longer than your Tren, and at a higher dose.  Good luck with your libido and recovery post cycle.

Sorry to be so blunt, but you brought it on yourself with the post above...


----------

